
Learn how to treat medical conditions with cannabis from people who already have - codyarsenault
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.homegrowncure.com (DONT WORRY IT&#x27;S FREE.)<p>I am doing this to help people. I currently have been helping people locally near me.<p>I&#x27;ve read through thousands of success stories from cancer to anxiety. There are so many use cases it&#x27;s insane. When used properly, cannabis can put medical conditions into remission.<p>We are a peer to peer cannabis network that sources verified anecdotal evidence from patients who have the same condition as you or your loved one. We also back this up with any medical studies, stories from patients on podcasts and youtube videos.<p>This is entirely free and completely personalized for you and your specific condition(s)<p>I would love to know what you all think in the comments below. I will be hanging around to answer any questions!<p>Thank you for your time :)
======
madamelic
I'd love to give feedback, but I signed up and all I got was: "We'll be in
contact soon".

